# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  MELANOTAN 2 The best erectile aid I have found!!!

## ironbeck

So This summer I thought I would get a bad ass tan and I have, but I have noticed while taking a maintenance dose of Melanotan when I do. The next day or in approximately 6 hrs(usually at night because it causes nausea and bed time is optimal) I get wood that last and return to last all day long.

----------


## kelkel

Yep. It's just PT141 (aphrodisiac) with a tanning bonus (er). Good stuff.

----------


## ironbeck

Ah ha, that explains it lol. tks Kelkel

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Good thing I came across this post. lol

----------


## Trevtrev

True. Seems to only happen to me in the middle of the night. I get woke up with a rod like concrete. I'd actually rather sleep.

----------


## PistolPete33

It's funny I injected yesterday for my maintenence and all night I had major wife. My wife kept telling me to put it away. You would have thought she would have helped me out...

----------


## [email protected]

You should have told her that you had a present for her. Never mind. That hardly ever works.

----------


## fireeater49

great tan but really did not notice any more difference than normal

----------


## corageon

> True. Seems to only happen to me in the middle of the night. I get woke up with a rod like concrete. I'd actually rather sleep.


All of the MCR agonists seem to have this delayed onset, but they are definitely damn potent when they do kick in! Schwag!

----------


## lovbyts

How much were you guys using. I got some a while back I started to use before Mexico vacation. Yeah it seemed to have a profound effect on libido but I also experienced some stomach irritation. I'm not sure if it was associated or just coincidence. I actually felt like crap for several days and even barfed a couple of times. That is very rare for me.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i used it and does not impact my libido at all; now Var is much more awesome for sensitivity but does NOTHING for my tan.  :Smilie:

----------


## noon

Does this product keep people from burning in the sun. 
I'm a ginger and have never had a tan ?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Yes it will help from burning and has been studied for its ability to aid in the prevention of skin cancer.

----------


## 956Vette

> Does this product keep people from burning in the sun. 
> I'm a ginger and have never had a tan ?


Absolutely, potent alpha melanocyte-stimulating hormone peptide (MT-2) is life changing for those with fair skin types. Check out Melanotan Forum for more stories/information.

----------


## Trevtrev

Recently I've heard from a few reliable sources that all of the MT2 we get here in the states comes from China and is full of heavy metals. 

Mine came from ARR. Hope theirs doesn't come from China, but I bet it does. Damn.

----------


## 956Vette

> Recently I've heard from a few reliable sources that all of the MT2 we get here in the states comes from China and is full of heavy metals. 
> 
> Mine came from ARR. Hope theirs doesn't come from China, but I bet it does. Damn.


I'd question their reliability and suggest those opinions are a decade old...and bogus, lol. ARR absolutely has nothing to gain from sourcing overseas in 2015.

----------


## Trevtrev

Perhaps I'll ask them the question if they don't chime in.

----------


## thisAngelBites

I have trouble with polymorphic light eruptions, which are a sun sensitivity, and melanotan worked fantastically for me. I took small doses every day for a week or two, did some light tanning in a booth just so that I got a little bit of colour (too much just looks cheap to me) and then I no longer got the rash from sun exposure. 


As I understand it, a company called Clinuvel just got approval to use it (under the brand name Scenesse) in Europe to treat erythropoietic protoporphyria which is a fairly intense sun sensitivity.

----------


## Oki-Des

I just ordered two bottles because of your post. Ha ha. It is almost here! Oh, and I dont give a sh_t about a tan. Lol.

----------


## Oki-Des

Had to bump this post as I received my melanotan 2 and it is feaking amazing! Wholly cow it is better than viagra. Because of Kelkel's post I just ordered four more bottles of pt-141. Thanks guys! This stuff is truly amazing.  :Smilie:

----------


## Oki-Des

OK, I have to offer a follow up on my melanotan 2 and pt-141. The problem I ended up having with the melanotan is that it only tans my head! Lol. I cant say I have been going to a tanning bed because it is only my freaking head! Ha ha. So I got the pt-141 and even when I take four times the dose I do not get the same effects as the melanotan 2. Of course it could be the source as I bought the cheapest stuff I could find. But, I think I have to go back to viagra because at least no one knows I am using it. It has been fun though!  :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> OK, I have to offer a follow up on my melanotan 2 and pt-141. The problem I ended up having with the melanotan is that it only tans my head! Lol. I cant say I have been going to a tanning bed because it is only my freaking head! Ha ha. So I got the pt-141 and even when I take four times the dose I do not get the same effects as the melanotan 2. Of course it could be the source as I bought the cheapest stuff I could find. But, I think I have to go back to viagra because at least no one knows I am using it. It has been fun though!


Appreciate the update Oki, thank you! Word to the wise folks, when experimenting with melanotan peptides, beware the upper trunk will likely tan/darken at an accelerated rate. Wear hats and apply sunscreen accordingly to help balance the results from melanocyte-stimulating hormone  :Cool:

----------


## MBDN313

What is the preferred source for ordering this?

----------


## 956Vette

> What is the preferred source for ordering this?


banner at upper right, ar-r.com - Buy your research supplies and peptides!  :Cool:

----------

